

Android fragmentation gets visualized [infographic] - gadgetsrule
http://www.bgr.com/2011/10/27/android-fragmentation-gets-visualized-infographic/

======
dlikhten
iPhone is def not in the green. 3G iphone cannot run iOS 5. However there are
what... 5 total iphone models and how many android?

